
What are the best programming language tutorials? - CamelCaseName
Regardless of language, what is the best (clearly written, examples smoothly build on each other, easy to understand) guide you have come across?<p>Background: I am working my way through Hartl&#x27;s Rails tutorial because of it&#x27;s high recommendations and want to continue my self-education.
======
deadcoder0904
If u need the very best, then go checkout
[https://vuejs.org](https://vuejs.org). Its not a language, but a framework.
It just can't get any better than that. Every tutorial must be written by
taking an inspiration from VueJS docs.

------
bananicorn
I'd have to go with the drRacket one on this: [http://docs.racket-
lang.org/quick/index.html](http://docs.racket-lang.org/quick/index.html)

I really like it if I can mess around with visual stuff quite soon when
learning a new language.

------
muzani
freecodecamp, for web development

------
sigjuice
K&R

------
swah
Laracasts.

